# Big Auction of Golden Retriever items to benefit rescue



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This is from another list I'm on, permission was given to post it here. There might be some stuff you just can't live without, and it benefits a great cause!

".....Date: Fri, 3 Dec 2010 00:29:53 -0800
Subject: GRCGLA RESCUE Holiday e-Bay Auction - 4 days left!

Only a few days are left in the Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles 
RESCUE Annual Holiday Auction on eBay!

Choose from among the goodies on 6 pages of items: vacations, golf, 
dinners, artwork, books, jewelry, dinners, clothing, bags, and even a 
consultation with animal communicator Cindy Wood. Find the perfect gift!

Just go here Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue
and click on the Auction icon.

It's our biggest fundraiser of the year. GRCGLAR rescues, rehabs and 
rehomes an average of 300 Goldens annually, so your tax deductible dollars 
will be going to a great cause.


....."


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I wish I had the money I would bid on the Fred Stones print. Good luck ... I hope lots of money is made.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am going to move this to the Rescue section so it might get more attention.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Bumping up for more views.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The auction only has a little over 1 day remaining and many of the items have already been auctioned. 
I purchase items from this auction every year to benefit GRCGLA rescue because this is a great rescue organization and also where I got my amazing golden boy, Beau. You can not go wrong by helping out this organization.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hoping everyone has seen this, great place to finish your christmas shopping!


----------

